# Oh really?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

buns.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 15, 2014


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

epic fail.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

giggles.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 16, 2014








that took a couple a beats


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I just found smoked duck breasts packaged (and priced) as smoked turkey breasts at Whole Foods. What a great price! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

149.jpg




__
french fries


__
Nov 11, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

carrots.jpg




__
french fries


__
Feb 13, 2015


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

harrison.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 16, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 24, 2015


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Found this prime beef filet mignon labeled as whole turkey today in the aisles of my supermarket. The price is right, woohoo!!!





  








IMG_0040.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jun 23, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Such a score!

mjb.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The best turkey ever!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

First time I quickly sear a whole turkey on all sides and serve it rare. It was moist and juicy. Delicious.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh man!!!

That's sweet... I mean savory!

Luc H.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

download.jpg




__
french fries


__
Nov 11, 2016


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

blunder.JPG




__
french fries


__
Nov 27, 2016


----------

